# 1 rep max dead lift - how to warm up?



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never gone into the gym with the predetermined notion of doing a 1rep max. However, today I feel like smashing the deadlifts. I've got 3 weeks until my strongman comp and want to see how I'm doing.

Plan is to see if I can pull 240kg did 230kg few weeks back which wasn't planned but got carried away. I felt like I could have pulled more but I was tired by the time I did it. (I went on to attempt 250kg and got it about half way up my shin...dumb move that one lol)

Whats the best way to warm up for something like this.

Mu plan is this

set 1 120kgx5 (50%)

Set 2 145kgx5 (60%)

Set 3 167.5kgx3 (70%)

Set 4 192.5kgx2 (80%)

Set 5 215kgx1 (90%)

Set 6 attempt 240kg

Seeing it written down it does seem like a lot of work. Can anyone suggest a better way to do this.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

IMO the best way to warm up prior to dead lifting or squating is to walk or cycle for 10 minutes before to loosen/warmup your hamstrings, gluteus, hips ect. Other than that just practice your form with the bar first.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i do

5 rep on 60

1 rep on 100

1 rep on 140

1 rep on 180

then go for it


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

So you think singles is a better way to go?

100x5

140x1

170x1

200x1

220x1

240x attempt?


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Would love to hear a better answer from a deadlift guru but here's my routine. After a short cadio warm up I stretch out hams and quads with static stretches. I find its especially beneficial to warm up hams as this is your motive power off the deck. I then stretch lower back with hyperextensions, tilting to the sides as well as straight up, trying to soften up the stiffness in the trunk. Then do a few practice lifts with an empty bar to rehear5e the movement. After loading the bar I use the weight to pull my hips down into the bar and the arch into my back and push my knees right over the bar, which i find reinforces good form.


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe I should have asked the question a little differently. What is the best way to work up to your maximum attempt for dead lift?

Thecomebackkid - I've never done static stretches before any lifting. I will do mobility work and dynamic movements but static stretches there is no real benefit from this. Thanks for the form tips


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

LeBigMac said:


> Maybe I should have asked the question a little differently. What is the best way to work up to your maximum attempt for dead lift?
> 
> Thecomebackkid - I've never done static stretches before any lifting. I will do mobility work and dynamic movements but static stretches there is no real benefit from this. Thanks for the form tips


There's been a lot of research to substantiate that static stretching enhances performance. Some prefer dynamic stretches but there's less evidence to back up its effectiveness.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Interested in all your thoughts, might go max myself


----------



## jpmpro (Oct 25, 2009)

I'd pull triples or doubles upto 180 and make sure the reps are moving fast then pull a single or two at at 200 - 220 then smash it.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

can someone explaine what is the benefit of a 1 rep max?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

baggsy said:


> can someone explaine what is the benefit of a 1 rep max?


No benefits.. It just for the figures to brag about..


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

If warming up for 240 I would probably go:

60 x 5

120 x 3

160 x 1

200 x 1

Max Attempt



Fat said:


> No benefits.. It just for the figures to brag about..


That is not strictly scientifically, bro scientifically or in any other way accurate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I would say go

60 x 10

100 x 6

140 x 5

180 x 1 or 2

200 x 1

Then max


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> If warming up for 240 I would probably go:
> 
> 60 x 5
> 
> ...


If you pulled 240 well enough, would you go for 250 ?? Or just leave it for next time?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> If you pulled 240 well enough, would you go for 250 ?? Or just leave it for next time?


Depends how easy the 240 was, knowing me yes I would as I tend to be gung ho.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Depends how easy the 240 was, knowing me yes I would as I tend to be gung ho.


At what point would someone want to test there 1rm ?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> At what point would someone want to test there 1rm ?


They wouldn't it's pointless.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Doubles & then singles the closer to the max weight I go for me...

Used this at every comp I've done and never missed my lifts 

The key is to warm up with lighter weights as well as the rest of your body and then go at it from there... Some light squats to get the quads, glutes and lower back warm always help my deads...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fat said:


> They wouldn't it's pointless.


Unlike your gyno? :whistling:


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Went for it today.

100kgx5

150x3

180x2

200x2

220x1

240x fail. Got the weight past knees but couldn't lock it out.

Having read Matt Griffs post if I had done it that way I would have got it. Live and learn. Always next time.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Unlike your gyno? :whistling:


Seriously fck off...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fat said:


> Seriously fck off...


Seriously? I just want to touch your pointy bosom. Almost looks sharp!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Seriously? I just want to touch your pointy bosom. Almost looks sharp!


I want to lick it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Seriously? I just want to touch your pointy bosom. Almost looks sharp!


Where's pics of your physique?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Where's pics of your physique?


Not his physique as such but I can vouch for that avi being his face


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Fat said:


> Where's pics of your physique?


Why? Are you cruising for some ass? I knew you wouldn't display those bresticles for no reason.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Why? Are you cruising for some ass? I knew you wouldn't display those bresticles for no reason.


He was asking about gyno opps earlier!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Is that serioosly his pic then? i thought it was a **** take photo, oh my god how can someone looking like that draw so much attention to themselves with such bull**** posts and threads.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

That is not Fat. He wouldn't idolize **** erotic men on the internet if he looked like that.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Here he is flexing in the sea


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

lol well anyway back to deads...

i tend to throw a huge 15-20 reps at around 80, just to get the blood flowing then as follows

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

and then go for [email protected]


----------

